# Me singing to strangers on Omegle



## Lamweixing (May 28, 2013)

Hope you enjoy it :happy:


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

Good one. Nice voice.


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh my goodness your voice is amazing!


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

The females of PerC now want your D.


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

Stampede said:


> The females of PerC now want your D.


Damn straight.


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

Maybe I want only the goodness and the guitar. You know, I can sell it, make money, buy cupcakes


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

Kaizoku oni ore wa naru!

Pretty good, by the way. :happy:


----------



## Kyro (May 26, 2014)

''funky music white boy''


Ahhhhh... omegle.


----------



## MidnightPicnic (Dec 14, 2013)

That was very very awesome, made my day! 😊


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> Kaizoku oni ore wa naru!
> 
> Pretty good, by the way. :happy:


Slam dunk , awesome :blushed:


----------

